# Likelihood of "light weight" emtb like Stumpy Evo coming?



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

I like the idea of the lightweight lower powered emtb but would want the geo and travel of the new Stumpy Evo, Ripmo 2, Hightower 2, etc. with roughly 150mm rear and 160 front. So basically a Levo Evo SL! Any bikes like this coming down the pike? I plan to demo an Orbea Rise this summer, if they're even available that is but I'd still want 10mm more travel.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I expect something like this from Specialized in the near future, but no actual news yet


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like you are describing the Levo SL. I predict the next “SL” bike specialized releases will be more in line with the enduro as far as travel and geo goes.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Forestal Siryon


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> Sounds like you are describing the Levo SL. I predict the next "SL" bike specialized releases will be more in line with the enduro as far as travel and geo goes.


Kind of but with even more modern geo and more travel, basically making the new Stumpy Evo into a Levo Evo SL!


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Somebody has 2nd-hand-word from his LBS (that was apparently briefed on a Zoom meeting with the mothership) that the Kenevo SL and the 3rd-gen Levo (Le Evo?) are coming.






2019 to 2021 Turbo Levo - Turbo Levo 2022


Yeah I tried and XL and an L, the XL fitted better but the stand over was too high for me. Was really annoying TBH as the bike was a lot of fun to ride, definitely best jumping EMTB I have tried ( not hitting anything big, but super easy to pop off trail features) but I just didn’t get along...




www.emtbforums.com





The Le Evo SL would seem like a logical progression, but so could a Missing Link Levo SL. No rumors heard either way, though.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

sfr4dr said:


> I like the idea of the lightweight lower powered emtb but would want the geo and travel of the new Stumpy Evo, Ripmo 2, Hightower 2, etc. with roughly 150mm rear and 160 front. So basically a Levo Evo SL! Any bikes like this coming down the pike? I plan to demo an Orbea Rise this summer, if they're even available that is but I'd still want 10mm more travel.


Easy enough to solve the travel issue on the Rise up front, but I've found the 140mm in the rear is plenty. My "day bike" is a Hightower and the Rise is an equally competent descender.


----------

